# ALmost got talked into BilJac



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I give Frozen Bil Jac food as training rewards. Dogs go ga-ga for it for some reason. I bought a 5 lb bag and broke it up into little ziplock snack bags and put them back in the freezer. It is so convenient and a big motivator for Gibbs. It is easy to ball-up and tear off a little piece. I'd recommend using it as treats. I've never met anyone that fed it as a main meal. It's hard to travel with for one thing!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A client of mine is friends with the guy who started the BilJac company. I have fed it to my finicky dogs and it seems very palatable. It also smells good and I think that the shape(pelleted) appeals to some dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like their treats at least...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Last time I looked at a bag of Bil Jac they used the preservatives BHA or BHT, which I would not feed. Both are considered carcinogens. I also really dislike that their website only lists the main ingredients, not a complete ingredient listing. Also, there is no nutritional analysis listed. Not for me or my crew.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't switch foods at this point...you aren't giving your pup enough time to get used to one food and see the results before yo switch. If you switched everytime a rep said their company was awesome, your dog would be eating a new food with every bag. Reps are PAID to make you want to feed their food...doesn't mean you should. 

That said, I also use their treats for training, but that's it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

No i wasnt switching to Bil Jac, the rep tried talking me into it and how great the food is...yes ive tried the treats


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Most recalls are initiated by a company self reporting something they have found through internal testing and are voluntary. I am unsure of Bil Jac’s recall history but just because a company has had no recalls, doesn’t mean they shouldn’t have been recalled a time or two. No recalls could mean lack of testing (unfortunately) just as much as it could mean they have had no events. Also, Penny and Maggie’s Mom is correct about the preservatives.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I first got Hudsen and had to choose a food, I went with Bil Jac because I didn't know much about food and was talked into it by someone who works at PetSmart. Hudsen loved it, but after doing research and learning about BHT, beet pulp, etc. we switched (he was only on it for about a month). He began eating Precise Large and Giant Breed Puppy and did wonderfully. 

I'm pretty sure they use BHA/BHT in their treats too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> I'm pretty sure they use BHA/BHT in their treats too.


I'm pretty sure they do. BHA/BHT is a food preservative. Doesn't make sense they'd put it in the dog food but not in a bag of liver treats. 

It being in the treats doesn't bother me too much since my guy only gets them at class (at home I just use bread) and you are talking about a handful of treats each week. 

If I were feeding 2 cups of treats every day, I would be a bit more concerned.


----------

